# Fehler nach löschen eines Web



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Web ganz normal gelöscht über das Admininterface. Seitdem läuft mein Sql-Server nicht mehr.


```
[B]Warning[/B]:  mysql_connect() [[URL="http://www.sajojo.de/function.mysql-connect"]function.mysql-connect[/URL]]: Access denied for user 'web47u1'@'p15183370.pureserver.info' (using password: YES) in [B]/home/htdocs/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php[/B] on line [B]4[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in [B]/home/htdocs/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php[/B] on line [B]5[/B]
Keine Verbindung zur Datenbank
```
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen kann. Auch wenn ich Ihn neustarten will über die Konsole kommt


```
ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
```
Wer kann mir da helfen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Logge Dich bitte mal ein und rufe:

/etc/init.d/mysql restart

auf (Befehl kann je nach Linuxdistribution variieren) und poste den exakten Output von der Kommadozeile.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

es kommt folgende Ausgabe:


```
p15183370:/var/lib/mysql# /etc/init.d/mysql restart
Stopping MySQL database server: mysqld failed!
Starting MySQL database server: mysqld already running.
/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
```


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

rif bitte mal auf:

ps aux | grep mysql

und poste den output.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

output:


```
p15183370:/var/lib/mysql# ps aux | grep mysql
root      1572  0.0  0.1   2664  1336 ?        S    Mar11   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
mysql     1609  0.1  3.9 130872 40556 ?        Sl   Mar11 186:27 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-external-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
root      1610  0.0  0.0   1560   508 ?        S    Mar11   0:00 logger -p daemon.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
root      2295  0.0  0.0   1644   560 pts/0    S+   15:44   0:00 grep mysql
```


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Ok, da scheint noch eine mysql Datenbank zu laufen, die das Start / Stop Script nicht beenden kann.

Entweder Du startest den kompletten Server mal neu, oder Du versuchst die Prozesse mit kill zu beenden und dann mysql neu zu starten.

kill 1572 1609


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

leider ändert nichts von beiden was.
wie kann das passieren nur weil ich einen so doofen kunden gelöscht habe das der komplette sql server nimmer geht


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Löschen des Kuden wird das direkt nichts zu tun haben, da dies die mysql DB nicht beeinflußt. da wird zur gleichen Zeit noch irgend ein anderes Problem aufgretreten sein.

Poste nochmal die Ausgabe von:

ps aux | grep mysql


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

jetzt bekomm ich folgende Meldung wenn ich den Apache stoppen will und neustarten


```
httpd (no pid file) not running
```
ausgabe:


```
p15183370:~# ps aux | grep mysql
root      1571  0.0  0.1   2664  1336 ?        S    16:03   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
mysql     1608  0.0  1.5 126260 15524 ?        Sl   16:03   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --skip-external-locking --port=3306 --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
root      1609  0.0  0.0   1560   508 ?        S    16:03   0:00 logger -p daemon.err -t mysqld_safe -i -t mysqld
root      2430  0.0  0.0   1644   552 pts/0    S+   16:18   0:00 grep mysql
```


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Schau mal bitte in die /etc/passwd Datei, ob die "normal" aussioeht, d.h. ob dort alle User gelistet sind oder ob das Format irgendwie durcheinader aussieht.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

sieht alles normal aus
habe noch folgendes probiert.


```
ps aux | grep httpd
root      2011  0.0  0.8  13936  8392 ?        Ss   16:44   0:00 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
110       2018  0.0  0.7  14068  8104 ?        S    16:44   0:00 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
110       2143  0.0  0.8  14068  8292 ?        S    16:45   0:00 /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/ispconfig_httpd -DSSL
root      2533  0.0  0.0   1644   556 pts/0    S+   17:04   0:00 grep httpd
```


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Das ist nur der ispconfig httpd und nicht der Haupt Webserver. Du musst vermutlich nach apache suchen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

will ich apache stopen kommt


```
Stopping web server (apache2)...httpd (no pid file) not running .
```


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

ich hab gerade mal in die httpd.conf geschaut von apache. die ist leer. kann mir jemand mal den inhalt davon geben. 
komisch ist. das wenn ich auf meine Domain gehe mit port 81 dann zeigt er mir den login von ispconfig aber gehe ich auf die anderen domains geht nichts da kommt dann Verbindung fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Die httpd.conf ist leer, da die Konfigurationsdatei des Apache apache2.conf heißt.

Bitte verwechsel nicht den Server auf port 81 mit dem Haupt Server, die haben nichts miteinander zu tun und ob der eine funktioniert ist auch völlig unabhängig vom anderen,


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

hm und was mach ich jetzt das muss wieder laufen. der fehler kam erst nachdem ich den kunden gelöscht habe vorher war alles ok.
ich bin echt aufgeschmissen jetzt


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

1) Welche Linux Distribution.
2) Was steht im error log des apache, im syslog und messages log, wenn Du den apache startest.
3) Poste mal die Audgabe von: httpd -t


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Welche Linux Distribution.
> 2) Was steht im error log des apache, im syslog und messages log, wenn Du den apache startest.
> 3) Poste mal die Audgabe von: httpd -t


1) Suse
2) 
syslog

```
Jul 13 16:44:06 p15183370 syslogd 1.4.1#18: restart.
```
messages log

```
Jul 13 14:22:22 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 14:42:22 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 15:02:23 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 15:22:23 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 15:42:23 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 16:02:23 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 16:02:45 p15183370 shutdown[2716]: shutting down for system reboot
Jul 13 16:23:47 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 17:04:06 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 17:24:06 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 17:44:06 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 18:04:07 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 18:24:07 p15183370 -- MARK --
Jul 13 18:44:07 p15183370 -- MARK --
```
3) p15183370:/# httpd -t
httpd: bad user name www-data


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann nochmal zurück zur /etc/passwd Datei. Poste bitte die Zeile des Users www-data.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, dann nochmal zurück zur /etc/passwd Datei. Poste bitte die Zeile des Users www-data.


www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh


----------



## Till (13. Juli 2008)

Das sieht gut aus. Dann sieh mal bitte in /etc/shadow nach, ob der User dort auch gelistet ist. Danach auch nachmal in /etc/group, ob dort auch alles gut aussieht.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (13. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das sieht gut aus. Dann sieh mal bitte in /etc/shadow nach, ob der User dort auch gelistet ist. Danach auch nachmal in /etc/group, ob dort auch alles gut aussieht.




```
rescue:~# vi /etc/shadow
root:$1$SLfqC0S8$2frD8hY97dHvmor0hsc470:14073:0:99999:7:::
daemon:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
bin:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
sys:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
sync:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
games:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
man:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
lp:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
mail:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
news:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
uucp:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
proxy:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
majordom:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
postgres:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
www-data:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
backup:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
msql:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
operator:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
list:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
irc:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
gnats:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
nobody:*:11024:0:99999:7:::
sshd:!:11975:0:99999:7:::




rescue:~# vi /etc/group
root:x:0:
daemon:x:1:
bin:x:2:
sys:x:3:
adm:x:4:
tty:x:5:
disk:x:6:
lp:x:7:lp
mail:x:8:
news:x:9:
uucp:x:10:
proxy:x:13:
kmem:x:15:
dialout:x:20:
fax:x:21:
voice:x:22:
cdrom:x:24:
floppy:x:25:
tape:x:26:
sudo:x:27:
audio:x:29:
dip:x:30:
majordom:x:31:majordom
postgres:x:32:
www-data:x:33:
backup:x:34:
msql:x:36:
operator:x:37:
list:x:38:
irc:x:39:
src:x:40:
```


----------



## Till (14. Juli 2008)

Das ist soweit uch ok. Pribier bitte mail die Mommandos:

pwck

und

grpck

umd das Format der Dateien zu überprüfen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (14. Juli 2008)

pwck gibt aus:



> rescue:/# pwck
> user lp: directory /var/spool/lpd does not exist
> user mail: directory /var/spool/clientmqueue does not exist
> user games: directory /var/games does not exist
> ...


grpck gibt aus:


> rescue:/# grpck
> 'IsarIT' is a member of the 'root' group in /etc/group but not in /etc/gshadow
> 'Jan' is a member of the 'root' group in /etc/group but not in /etc/gshadow
> 'daemon' is a member of the 'bin' group in /etc/group but not in /etc/gshadow
> ...


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2008)

Ist das die echte ausgabe oder hast Du die Pfade mit /XnirvanaX ersetzt?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist die echt Ausgabe. Ich habe da nichts ersetzt.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

So,

ich hab die Kiste jetzt komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Nun hänge ich bei 2 Punkten.

1.) Wenn ich mich einlogge will im Ispconfig-Adminbereich gebe ich User Passwort ein sieht dann auch so aus als wenns passen würde, beim Firefox taucht auch die kleine Toolbar auf "Passwort speichern", aber ich komm nicht ins System rein, er sagt nicht User oder Passwort falsch. Das einzige was er bringt in der Adressleiste


> https://www.werbeagentur-hanna.com:81/login.php?err=


2.) Das andere Problem ist wie bekomm ich jetzt die gesichterten Daten in das neue System rein? Das Problem dabei ist, das die shadow und passwd ziemlich kaputt sind. Ich habe schon hier 1-2 Anleitungen gefunden aber das klappt leider nicht.

Wäre super wenn einer mir helfen könnte.

Dankeschön


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

So,

ich hab die Kiste jetzt komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Nun hänge ich bei 2 Punkten.

1.) Wenn ich mich einlogge will im Ispconfig-Adminbereich gebe ich User Passwort ein sieht dann auch so aus als wenns passen würde, beim Firefox taucht auch die kleine Toolbar auf "Passwort speichern", aber ich komm nicht ins System rein, er sagt nicht User oder Passwort falsch. Das einzige was er bringt in der Adressleiste


> https://www.werbeagentur-hanna.com:81/login.php?err=


2.) Das andere Problem ist wie bekomm ich jetzt die gesichterten Daten in das neue System rein? Das Problem dabei ist, das die shadow und passwd ziemlich kaputt sind. Ich habe schon hier 1-2 Anleitungen gefunden aber das klappt leider nicht.

Wäre super wenn einer mir helfen könnte.

Dankeschön


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

1) Wie hast Du denn genau die ISPConfig Datenbank zurücjgespielt?

2) Du kannst Die User durch ISPConfig wieder erstellen lassen, führe dazu die Folgenden MySQL Befehle in der datenbank aus:

update isp_isp_web SET status = 'n' WHERE status = '';
update isp_isp_user SET status = 'n' WHERE status = '';
update dns_isp_dns SET status = 'n' WHERE status = '';

Dann änderst Du irgend eine Einstellung eines webs in ISPConfig und klickst auf speichern, ISPConfig legt nun alle webs und user neu an. Die Usaer haben dann alle kein Passwort, Du müsstest also das verschlüsselte Passwort jedes Users aus der alten Shadow datei in die neue shadow Datei kopieren.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab einfach die neue Umbenannt und die alte dann reinkopiert.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Ok,wenn das neue System die gleiche Linuxdistribution nutzt, sollte es gehen. Dann prüfe mal, ob Du Dich mit den MySQL Zugangsdaten die in /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php ind die mysql datenbank, z.B. mit ühümyadmin oder dem mysql Kommado auf der Shell einloggen kannst.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Beim Update bekomme ich nun folgende Meldung



> *Fehler*
> 
> *SQL-Befehl:*
> UPDATE isp_isp_web SET  STATUS  =  'n' WHERE  STATUS  =  ''
> ...





Zitat von Till:


> 1) Wie hast Du denn genau die ISPConfig Datenbank zurücjgespielt?
> 
> 2) Du kannst Die User durch ISPConfig wieder erstellen lassen, führe dazu die Folgenden MySQL Befehle in der datenbank aus:
> 
> ...


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Also das mit der DB habe ich hinbekommen. Waren falsche Rechte vom Kopieren. Nur leider legt IspConfig die UserDatensätze nicht neu an.
Du meinst schon aufm FTP die Ordner oder?!


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, ISPConfig legt damit alles neu an, die Wens und die User. Hast Du den auch bei ISPConfig ein Web danach geändert und gespeichert?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

So das habe ich mittlerweile hinbekommen. Jetzt wollte ich schauen wegen den Passwörtern. Da brauch ich nur die Shadow?! Da steht zb mein Kunde web1p1 nicht drin. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

ich gehe davon aus dass web1p1 ein confixx user ist und keiner von ispconfig.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Na super. Nun habe ich chown und chgrp für die Datenbanken gesetzt und nun kommt folgendes



> *Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php* on line *77*
> 
> *Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php* on line *77*
> 
> *Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_db_mysql.lib.php:77) in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/classes/ispconfig_auth.lib.php* on line *99*


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Das bedeutet, dass entweder mysql nicht läuft oder aber nicht an dem Socket lauscht.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mysql auch nicht starten
Ich hatte eigentlich gesagt alle Datenbanken in var/lib/mysql sollen eben ower und group mysql bekommen. 
Was haben die bei euch für Werte?! Dann änder ich es wieder.

Danke


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Jetzt habe ich das Problem wenn ich die Tabellen in phpmyadmin anschaue steht hinter jeder Tabelle



> in Benutzung


und im Browser steht dann



> Can't find file: './web35db1/news_spedition.frm' (errno: 13)


Wer weiss da weiter?


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Hast Du mal versucht, die Tabelle mit dem mysql repair Kommando zu reparieren? Sind das innodb oder myisam Tabellen?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Ja habe ich. Bringt leider nichts.
Es sind myisam Tabellen


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2008)

Gibt es denn die Datei news_spedition.frm im Verzeichnis der datenbank web35db1 ? Wenn nicht, sieh nochmal nach, ob sie vielleicht in einem tar.gz Backup noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Ja Dateien liegen alle dort. Habe ich öfter als 1x kontrolliert. Ich glaub das liegt daran, das da steht in Benutzung. Nur wie bekomm ich das weg?! Bei den Tabellen von IspConfig steht nichts von Benutzt aber bei den anderen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (16. Juli 2008)

Kaum macht man mal garnichts taucht der nächste Fehler von alleine auf

Wie kann das passieren?



> p15183370:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
> Forcing reload of web server (apache2)...[Wed Jul 16 23:07:01 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.165.8.167:80 has no VirtualHosts
> [Wed Jul 16 23:07:01 2008] [warn] NameVirtualHost 82.165.8.167:80 has no VirtualHosts
> httpd (no pid file) not running
> ...


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist kein Problem, kannst Du ignorieren. das bedeutet nur, dass für die IP 82.165.8.167 noch keine virtuellen Hosts eingerichtet sind.


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Falloutboy6:


> Ja Dateien liegen alle dort. Habe ich öfter als 1x kontrolliert. Ich glaub das liegt daran, das da steht in Benutzung. Nur wie bekomm ich das weg?! Bei den Tabellen von IspConfig steht nichts von Benutzt aber bei den anderen.


Du kannst mal veruschen, ob Du die Datenbabk noch mit mysqldump auf der Shell komplett exportieren kannst.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (17. Juli 2008)

Es ist doch alles wie verhext.
Gestern Abend ging so weit alles ganz gut. Die Webs wurden wieder angezeigt, vereinzelt konnte man Mails abrufen (Problem hier wahrscheinlich dass das mit der Shadow-Datei nicht so ganz hinhaut, die alten in die neue).
Soweit habe ich mich gefreut.
Schalte ich heute früh an will nochmal reinschauen, E-Mailsabrufen kommt "Login failed". Hm in der der Shadow nachgeschaut stehen aufeinmal keine User mehr drin, sprich er hat alle überschrieben.
Wollte ich auf eine Website "Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden". Naja Apache neugestartet (Meldung vom Poste vorher). Login bei IspConfig. Wieder das gleiche DB Problem wie bei ein paar Poste vorher. Naja wollte MySQL neustarten ("Failed").
Super nun komme ich nicht mehr in Ispconfig, mittlerweile kann ich es schon garnichtmehr aufrufen. Bei den anderen Webs kommt dieses Apache "It works". E-Mails gehen auch keine mehr da ja die Passwörter wieder weg sind.
Ich weiss wirklich nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Wer hat den ultimativen Tipp für mich.
Ich wäre euch sowas von dankbar. Ich kann nicht mehr in Ruhe schlafen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Hast Du ein Backup der dateien gemacht, nachdem Du sie migriert hattest und alles wieder ging? Hast Du irgendewelche Fehlermeldunegn in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log bzw. sind dort irgendwelche User Updates in dem Zeitraum verzeichnet, in dem das Problem aufgetreten sein muss?


----------



## Falloutboy6 (18. Juli 2008)

So. Nun läuft fast alles. 2 Probleme noch.

1.) Wo speichert IspConfig die E-Mails ab?! Ich hab mal gehört es gibt 2 Stellen doch ich finde die nicht.

2.) Ich habe die alten Datenbanken eingespielt. In phpMyAdmin sieht alles super aus. Wenn ich nun aber auf die Website gehe erscheint folgendes



> *Warning*:  mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Host 'p15183370.pureserver.info' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server in */home/htdocs/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php* on line *4*
> 
> *Warning*:  mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in */home/htdocs/web47/web/admin/inc/config.inc.php* on line *5*
> Keine Verbindung zur Datenbank


Geh ich in den Adminbereich, oder auch Kundenbereich, und will nach DB neu erstellen suchen finde ich leider nichts. Bei der Anzahl wieviele man erstellen darf steht zb. 2 aber ich kann nirgends welche erstellen bzw. das Passwort ändern.
Also der Punkt unter "Optionen - Datenbank" den gibts nicht mehr.
Weiss einer hier noch Rat?!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

1) Das hängt davon ab, was Du in ISPConfig ausgewählt hast. Beim mbox Format landen die Mailboxen in /var/spool/mail und beim Maildir Format im Home Directory des Users. mbox ist nicht empfehlenswert, das es häufiger zu Problemen führt, wie z.B. corrupteten dateien.

2) Vermutlich hast Du die Berechtigungen für die MySQL Datenbanken nicht in den User und DB Tabellen der datenbank mysql angelegt? Du kannst diese Tabellen nicht komplett vom alten Server übernehmen, da sonst der Root User überschrieben würde. Kopiere Stattdessen nur die Einträge für die Benutzer der Userdatenbanken rüber.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (18. Juli 2008)

1.) Ok dankeschön werde ich mal schauen und testen
2.) Hier ist ja das Problem, das ich nicht mal eine neue Datenbank anlegen kann, da mir ja die Option "Neue Datenbank anlegen" fehlt.


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Dann hast Du vermutlich nicht die selbe ISPConfig Version installiert, wie auf Deinem alten Server, so dass die Dtaenbank nicht zur Software passt.

Lade bitte ISPConfig 2.2.24 runter und lass ein Update über Deine Installation laufen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (18. Juli 2008)

Die Version 2.2.24 habe ich schon installiert.
Wie mache ich das Update?!
Sorry das ich so doof Frage aber ich will mir nicht wieder was kaputt machen.
Danke


----------



## Till (18. Juli 2008)

Runterladen, entpacken, setup aufrufen.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe es jetzt so gemacht wie du gesagt hast. 
Ispconfig runtergeladen
entpackt
installiert

Alles war erfolgreich. Nur kann ich leider immer noch nicht eine neue Datenbank anlegen. 
Wie oben im Post mitm Bild gezeigt.

Korrigiere. Anlegen kann ich sie jetzt aber ich sehe nicht meine alten Datenbanken.
Wenn ich jetzt eine neue anlege, zählt er zwar die Nummer hoch als web1db2 zb aber ich sehe meine alte Datenbank nicht. Die erkennt er nicht.
Danke


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2008)

> Korrigiere. Anlegen kann ich sie jetzt aber ich sehe nicht meine alten Datenbanken.
> Wenn ich jetzt eine neue anlege, zählt er zwar die Nummer hoch als web1db2 zb aber ich sehe meine alte Datenbank nicht. Die erkennt er nicht.
> Danke


Dann müssen die Einträge für diese Datenbanken in der Tabelle isp_isp_datenbank irgendwie beim übertragen der ISPConfig Datenbank verloren gegangen sein bzw. die Tabelle wurde nicht mit übertragen. Ich denke, das lässt sich so nachträglich nicht ohne weiteres korrigieren.


----------

